# Tranmission engage sound



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

Does anyone else sometimes hear the transmission engage (i think in the back around the rear) when you are shifting? for me its usually the 2nd to 3rd shift since i do a gasless upshift cuz the revs drop.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I hear the same thing. I will have the dealer check it out during my next oil change.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

yea I may do the same thing when I get my oil changed out.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

*shifting noise*

sometimes when i shift too early or the rpms drop a little further than i want, i hear somehwhat of a clanking noise. it's not a problem. my 91 camaro rs 350 5 spd did the same thing and i had all brand new mounts. it's just all that torque making the drivetrain move. it almost sounds like the tranny mount is broke and it hopping everything up and making it hit the well of the floorboard...although that is not the case. i would say mine does it rarely. it just depends on when and how you engage the clutch on your upshift.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

GotYurGoat said:


> sometimes when i shift too early or the rpms drop a little further than i want, i hear somehwhat of a clanking noise. it's not a problem. my 91 camaro rs 350 5 spd did the same thing and i had all brand new mounts. it's just all that torque making the drivetrain move. it almost sounds like the tranny mount is broke and it hopping everything up and making it hit the well of the floorboard...although that is not the case. i would say mine does it rarely. it just depends on when and how you engage the clutch on your upshift.


:agree 
YES, I've been trying to describe (in my head) the Exact same thing. For me it really only does it when I'm taking it out of 1st or 2nd gear while slowing down to stop. 

If this isn't happening to ALL 04-06 GTO's then something is wrong with the ones that it does happen to. It's very annoying!!!!!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine does it too- it makes a clunking sound if I shift too early. Every RWD 5-6 speed car I have ever owned has done it. I was hoping the GTO would be "tighter", but it does it also. I'm not worried about it. The only thing that sucks for me is I drive 3 different manual cars a week, so whenever I drive the GTO- I can't get the clutch and throttle timing perfect on the 1-2 upshift for the first few miles, so the clunk is pretty common to me lol. After a little while of driving it and getting used to it again, it is pretty quiet.
Joe


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Mine does it too- it makes a clunking sound if I shift too early. Every RWD 5-6 speed car I have ever owned has done it. I was hoping the GTO would be "tighter", but it does it also. I'm not worried about it. The only thing that sucks for me is I drive 3 different manual cars a week, so whenever I drive the GTO- I can't get the clutch and throttle timing perfect on the 1-2 upshift for the first few miles, so the clunk is pretty common to me lol. After a little while of driving it and getting used to it again, it is pretty quiet.
> Joe



It's not up shift for me at all. It's when I'm slowing down, or slowing down to stop and then pull the stick out of 2nd or out of 1st, it's a "disengaging Clunking" sound and then kind of a clunking echo. It's not ugly BAD, just highly annoying :confused


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

i have the same problem, if i have passengers... i get weird looks like im doing something wrong.. its usualy first gear real slow, parking lots, stop signs, traffic rolling and stopping... its not wen i shift though, its when i push the clutch in, as soon as the clutch goes in it makes the noise


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GotYurGoat said:


> sometimes when i shift too early or the rpms drop a little further than i want, i hear somehwhat of a clanking noise. it's not a problem. my 91 camaro rs 350 5 spd did the same thing and i had all brand new mounts. it's just all that torque making the drivetrain move. it almost sounds like the tranny mount is broke and it hopping everything up and making it hit the well of the floorboard...although that is not the case. i would say mine does it rarely. it just depends on when and how you engage the clutch on your upshift.


Does it to mine when upshifting. I've learned to start clutching, just slightly, before I actually get off the gas pedal...if I do that it never makes the noises.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

gage said:


> Does anyone else sometimes hear the transmission engage (i think in the back around the rear) when you are shifting? for me its usually the 2nd to 3rd shift since i do a gasless upshift cuz the revs drop.


If you are talking about drivetrain slack noise, it is normal.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> It's not up shift for me at all. It's when I'm slowing down, or slowing down to stop and then pull the stick out of 2nd or out of 1st, it's a "disengaging Clunking" sound and then kind of a clunking echo. It's not ugly BAD, just highly annoying :confused


I always throw mine in neutral when I'm coming to a stop. If I'm going fast, I hear nothing, but if I'm in 1st, I hear a clunking noise. I don't hear the clunk if I apply the clutch slightly before I get off the gas.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I got that noise too, damn annoying


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think it's the tranny at all. To me, it sounds like slack in the differential. I wonder if the limited slip is having anything to do with it. 

Does anyone know what type of LSD it actually is? Centrifugal clutch? Torsen? Just curious.

Jim Miller

'06 M6, 18", Phantom Black.


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

I notice it most prominently when coming to a stop in a low gear, and its progressive. Coming to a stop in 1st is the most noticeable, 2nd is less loud, 3rd is pretty quiet, 4th-6th nothing, although you arent gonna crawl to a stop in the higher gears.

I notice too that if Im slower on engaging the clutch, it doesnt sound so bad. Maybe it is torque shock then? Cuz I'm thinking the wheels losing the "load" of the engine as powerful as ours is causing a slip. I hear it in the back and its only in the low gears which are gonna have our massive torque numbers multiplied.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

That's what their talkin about. That's what a life of automatics will do to ya:lol:


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

lol. I'm learning as much as I can though


----------

